# Nissan Fast 2009



## icydude (Nov 24, 2004)

I am just wondering if anyone has managed to get nissan fast 2009 working?

I have seen screen shots but my first attempt had no luck, just an error message.

anyways if you want to download it and try 
GTRPWR Forums - Downloads - Nissan Fast 2009


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

hey nice to see a fellow BC'er on this forum 

if you are having troubles with it working just ask mcfly on his gtrpwr site im sure he will help you out... you can also ask over on GTRCanada.com its where most of canadians with skylines reside


----------

